# T3/TO4e Hybrid Turbo - Help



## LTLRKT (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok i know there is another thread going with a similair question but i needed advice spcifically related to my car/engine.

so...

My SR20DET is currently out for a rebuild. I am going to get a custom equal length manifold made up for my new turbo, which brings me to the qustion of, What turbo is best for me???

My SR20:

On its way:
40thou overbore
Custom Forged Pistons - Cryo Treated and HPC Coated
GTiR Conrods - Shot peened, Cryo Treated and HPC Coated
Standard Crank - but will also be Cryo Treated for extra strength
Standard Bluebird DET Head, Cams, etc - ported and poilished
Block will be O Ringed & im probly going for a copper Head Gasket
Custom Intake Manifold and Plenum - if i have the funds 
Bosch Ignition Module (to be controlled by the Wolf)
Multi Coil Ignition Packs (to run off Bosch Module)
Bosch Motorsport Fuel Pump
Rising Rate Fuel Pressure Regulator

What i already got:
Custom Fuel Rail
550cc Injectors
700mm x 300mm x 80mm Front Mount Intercooler
Wolf 3D v.4 Engine Management System
Standard Bluebird Exhaust Manifold
T28 Turbo - ported and polished exhaust housing
Imported NISMO Heavy Duty Engine Mounts
etc, etc... to much to list.


What "Specific" turbo would be best suited to this build. i need something thats going to spool up relatively quick but also be able to suck every last KW i can out of my engine! While staying in its efficiency range.

Also I will be trying to push some really stupid boost into this engine, any advice or experience in how much something like this could hold from a T3/T04e? Is 30 PSI just stupid? I wont be reving past the 7500RPM point unless i get forged rods, crank, and do my head... oh yeah and win the lotto!

Appreciate your opinions/suggestions/racial slurs :cheers: 

Riste. :thumbup:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

30 psi out of T3/T04E will be pushing it to it's limit. You will need a 60-1 stage 3 unit with .82 rear housing and that's not going to spool super-quick like you want. T66 if you reall want to extract all the power you can get and go get you a set of real cams and not those crappy stock ones.


----------



## LTLRKT (Apr 21, 2003)

Well something a little milder then? I only said 30psi in regards to what the engine might hold. I really doubt my transmission and driveline is going to handle anything over 20psi.

Would this sound about right:

T3 Wheel, Clipped, .63 A/R

TO4e Wheel .72 A/R 60 Trim


Would this be a better setup for a street racer?



Thanks,
Riste.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

A T3/T04E will suit your desire just fine! A true T3 will suffice, but you may come up a bit short on the top end and run out of useable boost around 16-18psi.


----------



## LTLRKT (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry about all the questions, but i want to learn and know as much as i can. Not to mention make the right choice before i buy.


What would you recommend out of these. I'm thinking the 2nd or 3rd one.

.63 a/r T3 and .50 T04E the cost is $595
.63 a/r T3 and .60 T04E the cost is $620
.63 a/r T3 and .70 T04E the cost is $750

Turbo is Oil and Water cooler, Clipped 11 degrees, also with option of internal wastegate or no wastegate for use of external one, which is what i'll be doing.

I got these prices from MJM Turbos 
Are they good? Is there any cheaper you could recommend?

Also you mentioned something about the T3 wheel? True T3? Is that what i'm getting from MJM (above)? If so what would be better, and what is it called? 

Im not a turbo Guru so please be patient with me. Thanks.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Also you mentioned something about the T3 wheel? True T3? Is that what i'm getting from MJM (above)? If so what would be better, and what is it called?


 A true T3 is what you would find on VG30ET or the 300zx consisting of a T3 based wheels on both compressor and exhaust sides. The T3/T04 are hybrid turbo consisting of T3 and T04 parts. Usually carrying the phrase "Big wheels in small packages" the T3/T04 can be presented in B or E sizes with the E being the more efficient, but the B being more widely used by the commercial industry. On your SR20, if you're going to be streeting the car, I would recommend the T3/T04E with the .60 which will be the 2nd turbo in your choices.


> Im not a turbo Guru so please be patient with me.


 And neither am I, but I am familiar with some of the nomenclatures as well some of their uses on certain applications.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Get the T3/T4 and boost 24 lbs. That will be more than enough boost. The T3/T4 spools up around 3000-3500 RPM's and lasts through the redline. Garret would be my choice of turbo as well.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

about when would a 60/.82 spool? around 4000rpm+/-?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

LTLRKT said:


> *
> Custom Intake Manifold and Plenum - if i have the funds
> *


why not a HKS turbo gt2835? it spools up better


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

GT35.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

or that one :thumbup:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> why not a HKS turbo gt2835?


 You must be rich or mommy and daddy got your back because that turbo is not cheap and it's ballbearing! A ceramic centered turbo will suffice and that talk about the GT series is for people who want every inch of a possible edge. I tell you what, blow one of those turbos and see what happens (should be quite interesting).


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

well it looks like he is already spending alot, why not spend an extra 800 for bb.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i dont have a turbo i was just saying since LTLRKT said he had the funds he should get it... i would be happy with a t28 personally but i wouldnt mind the extra hp u get out of the t3 setups


----------



## LTLRKT (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok so going with choice no. 2.

.63 a/r T3 and .60 T04E


Now someone also mentioned to me something about the trim of the wheels? is that the type of wheel as in B or E? Or is that size specific like 60 or 63??? Its a little confusing for me  


Also, is MJM giving me a good price? Anybody recommend anywhere better that would send to Australia? Turbo's are alot cheaper up there than here in Australia. Even after Customs taxes.


Thanks,

Riste.


----------



## LTLRKT (Apr 21, 2003)

After reading a few of the other posts and speaking to a few turbo places, i've come up with this.


T3/T04e

T3: .63 A/R with 76trim wheel
T04e: .60 A/R with 60trim wheel


Any comments or if any one can recommend a good(cheap) place to buy this, please let me know as i am going to order this within the next 14 days.

Thanks for your help,

Riste


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

a T3/60-1 bb with a stage V wheel in a .63 ar housing might work for u. ...though the bb turbos arent cheap.with one of our equal length manis, a b20/vtec put down 500whp at 18psi on the street, the car makes ~12psi around 4500-5000rpm.

taken from HT

dynoplot:









datalog:


----------



## LTLRKT (Apr 21, 2003)

500 @ 18psi???? Thats awesome!

Its just that with all the money im spending to get the engine how i want it, i dont think i'll have the funds for a Ball Bearing Turbo. Also, the chance of blowing one of those up sound too expensive. Atleast i know i can rebuild a standard bearing one myself, and the rebuild kits are pretty reasonable around here (melbourne).

Do you think what i have mentioned above will be enough for what i want? or should i put a bigger trim wheel on it? Different A/R??

Thanks,
Riste.


----------

